# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  کمک در مورد برنامه ریزی

## pouyasadeghi

یه سوال با روزی هفت ساعت درس خوندن از تابستون می تونم به زیر  15000 هزار  کشوری برسم با سهمیه دندون  پزشکی قبول شم؟
برنامه اینه
2 ساعت زیست
1.30 ساعت شیمی
1.30ساعت یک روز فیزیک یه روز ریاضی 
1 ساعت یه روز عربی یه روز زبان
1 ساغت یه روز دینی یه روز فارسی

منابع
ریاضی خیلی سبز جامع
شیمی مبتکران پیش خیلی سبز
زیست خانه زیست شناسی خیلی سبز و الگو
فیزیک خیلی سبز
عربی ایاد فیلی
فارسی الگو
ذینی گاج
زبان اناری برای حفظ لغت کد بندی

----------


## raha..

> یه سوال با روزی هفت ساعت درس خوندن از تابستون می تونم به زیر  15000 هزار  کشوری برسم دندون  پزشکی قبول شم؟
> برنامه اینه
> 2 ساعت زیست
> 1.30 ساعت شیمی
> 1.30ساعت یک روز فیزیک یه روز ریاضی 
> 1 ساعت یه روز عربی یه روز زبان
> 1 ساغت یه روز دینی یه روز فارسی
> 
> منابع
> ...


با روزی 7 ساعت از الان میتونی به زیر100برسی

----------


## raha..

دندون پزشکی هم زیر 700 واسه بهشتی منطقه 1
زیر1000 منطقه2
و زیر2000 منطقه 3

----------


## pouyasadeghi

> دندون پزشکی هم زیر 700 واسه بهشتی منطقه 1
> زیر1000 منطقه2
> و زیر2000 منطقه 3


بخشید این نگفتم برای قبولی دندون پزشکی تو سهمیه باید بشی زیر 15000 هزار

----------


## EdisS

> دندون پزشکی هم زیر 700 واسه بهشتی منطقه 1
> زیر1000 منطقه2
> و زیر2000 منطقه 3


 :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110): 
زیر1000واس منطقه 2 دندان بهشتی نمیاره..
حداکثر رتبه واس دندان شهید بهشتی امسال 600 بود...

----------


## raha..

تو تخمین کانون رفتم...

----------


## EdisS

آخرین رتبه قبولی دندان شهید بهشتی 570 منطقه دو 1210 کشوری بود.. :Yahoo (35):

----------


## raha..

اوا ....درسته ... مرسی که گفتی....

----------


## raha..

خب زیر 1000 میخواد دیگه واسه کشوری ...
من درست گفتم :Yahoo (79):

----------


## pouyasadeghi

> خب زیر 1000 میخواد دیگه واسه کشوری ...
> من درست گفتم


میرسم به زیر 15000 هزار

----------


## taha.kiyani

بچه ها من مخم داره سوت میکشه! زیر 15000 میخوای!? با هفت ساعت!? اخ قلبم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Ali.N

> یه سوال با روزی هفت ساعت درس خوندن از تابستون می تونم به زیر  15000 هزار  کشوری برسم با سهمیه دندون  پزشکی قبول شم؟
> برنامه اینه
> 2 ساعت زیست
> 1.30 ساعت شیمی
> 1.30ساعت یک روز فیزیک یه روز ریاضی 
> 1 ساعت یه روز عربی یه روز زبان
> 1 ساغت یه روز دینی یه روز فارسی
> 
> منابع
> ...


کنکوری 96 هستی؟!
اگه اره که باید بگم بله-
توصیه میکنم بیشتر کنی-شما هر چی تو تابستان بیشتر زحمت بکشی سال چهارم راحت تری
اینو تجربه ثابت کرده
وقتی فرصت داری استفاده کن :Yahoo (4):

----------


## taha.kiyani

بچه ها مدرسمون تمام وقت از جمعه کلاس گذاشته حتی قبل افطار..جوری که وقت نمیشه درس بخونم اصن تا یه ماه... به نظرتون برم!? معلم از تهران میاد..تعریف میکنن از معلماش...

----------


## taha.kiyani

تا 1/5 که کلاسم بعدم از ساعت 4 تا 7/5 تا بیام افطار کنم شام بخورم میشه 9-9/5 چه کنم!?

----------


## hamed_habibi

گزینه ش براساس رتبه منطقه....وبومی گزینیه یعنی اینکه منی که تهرانم کرجم بومم قم قزوین زنجان و برای مثثال یکی 200 منطقه سه بشه من 260 هردو ما تهران بزنیم ولی من چون تهران زندگی میکنم ورودم راحت تره...دراخر اینکه اونایی که تهران میخوان و بومشون نمیخوره باید رتبه سازی کنن ...دراخر دوستم شما روزی 7 ساعت درست بخون اگه زیر 500 کشور نشدی شاهرگمو میزنم...درضمن تو مگه ریاضیت قویه که میری خیلی سبز بزنی اول مهروماه بزن بعد 5ماه برو سراغ خیلی سبز...منطقی برو جلو قطعا موفقی الکی بری جلو وهرکی هرچی میگه توام بخری شک نکن میبازی..توعربی کتاب غزال موسوی بخر...تو زبان اناری بخر... تو ادبیات ارایه خیلی سبز قرابت تاریخ الگو..زبان فارسیم فقط رو دوتا تستش سرمایه گذاری کن که مربوط به متن کتابه و حفظیه..درضمن اینم بدون ازموناتو تحلیل کن تو تابستون سعی کن عمومی بخونی طول سال فقط تست بزنی اینجوری شک نکن عمومیات بالا 75 هستن و اگرم تخصصیارو خراب کردی یا میانگین زدی باعمومی جبران میشه...زیستم اول کتاب بعد درسنامه الگو سپس زدن تستای سطح اسون وسپس سخت..دراخر همایش عمارلو با موج ازمونم بخون بزن...واینم بدون کنکور مهار استرس دختربازی پسربازی نکردن وتلاش واعتماد ب نفسه اینارو داشته باش من قووول میدم توتلوزیون نشونت میدن چشماتو ببند رو به جلو برو کاری نداشته باش رتبه یک ازمون گزینه دو کیه تو. خودت باش ی جایی سربالا میکنی میبینی همون کسی که از تو جلوتره الان فرسخ ها ازت عقبه درضمن اینم بگم تو درس عربی زبان متنای کتاب تمارین کلا حل کن هرکی گفت لازم نیست بیخود کرده مشکلیم بود تایپیک بزن...درضمن اگه معدلتم پایینه از الان روزی ی ساعت واسه نهایی بخون تا دی برو ترمیم شک نکن 19.50 ب بالای

----------


## pouyasadeghi

> کنکوری 96 هستی؟!
> اگه اره که باید بگم بله-
> توصیه میکنم بیشتر کنی-شما هر چی تو تابستان بیشتر زحمت بکشی سال چهارم راحت تری
> اینو تجربه ثابت کرده
> وقتی فرصت داری استفاده کن


من دانش اموز  نیستم یه لیسانس دارم

----------


## pouyasadeghi

> گزینه ش براساس رتبه منطقه....وبومی گزینیه یعنی اینکه منی که تهرانم کرجم بومم قم قزوین زنجان و برای مثثال یکی 200 منطقه سه بشه من 260 هردو ما تهران بزنیم ولی من چون تهران زندگی میکنم ورودم راحت تره...دراخر اینکه اونایی که تهران میخوان و بومشون نمیخوره باید رتبه سازی کنن ...دراخر دوستم شما روزی 7 ساعت درست بخون اگه زیر 500 کشور نشدی شاهرگمو میزنم...درضمن تو مگه ریاضیت قویه که میری خیلی سبز بزنی اول مهروماه بزن بعد 5ماه برو سراغ خیلی سبز...منطقی برو جلو قطعا موفقی الکی بری جلو وهرکی هرچی میگه توام بخری شک نکن میبازی..توعربی کتاب غزال موسوی بخر...تو زبان اناری بخر... تو ادبیات ارایه خیلی سبز قرابت تاریخ الگو..زبان فارسیم فقط رو دوتا تستش سرمایه گذاری کن که مربوط به متن کتابه و حفظیه..درضمن اینم بدون ازموناتو تحلیل کن تو تابستون سعی کن عمومی بخونی طول سال فقط تست بزنی اینجوری شک نکن عمومیات بالا 75 هستن و اگرم تخصصیارو خراب کردی یا میانگین زدی باعمومی جبران میشه...زیستم اول کتاب بعد درسنامه الگو سپس زدن تستای سطح اسون وسپس سخت..دراخر همایش عمارلو با موج ازمونم بخون بزن...واینم بدون کنکور مهار استرس دختربازی پسربازی نکردن وتلاش واعتماد ب نفسه اینارو داشته باش من قووول میدم توتلوزیون نشونت میدن چشماتو ببند رو به جلو برو کاری نداشته باش رتبه یک ازمون گزینه دو کیه تو. خودت باش ی جایی سربالا میکنی میبینی همون کسی که از تو جلوتره الان فرسخ ها ازت عقبه درضمن اینم بگم تو درس عربی زبان متنای کتاب تمارین کلا حل کن هرکی گفت لازم نیست بیخود کرده مشکلیم بود تایپیک بزن...درضمن اگه معدلتم پایینه از الان روزی ی ساعت واسه نهایی بخون تا دی برو ترمیم شک نکن 19.50 ب بالای


واقعا شما ادمی هستی که دلسوزی مشخصه
والا تو سهمیه ایثار هم قطب مهمه و هر کی ماله هر ناحیه باشه تو دانشگاه اطراف راحت تر قبول میشه
در مورد ریاضی من رشته ام کامپیوتر بوده بالای 20 واحد درسیمون ریاضی بوده من ریاضی قویه بخاطر همین خیلی سبز انتخاب کردم یکی از امیدام ریاضیه
در مورد فارسی متوجه نشدمم منابعم چی باشه مگه قرابت ایاب سبطی خوب نیست؟ خیلی اصلا باهاش مشکل دارم منابعش منسجم نیست سر درد گمم
والا من دیپلم مجدد گرفتم خردادم زمین شیمی مونده ازم مونده بود رسوندمش نزدیک  تقریبا19
کل دی وی دی افبا و شیمی الا و عربی الا دارم

----------


## pouyasadeghi

> بچه ها من مخم داره سوت میکشه! زیر 15000 میخوای!? با هفت ساعت!? اخ قلبم


یعنی نمیشه 15000 کشوری منظورمه ها ما تو سهمیه ایثار منطقه نداریما

----------


## hamed_habibi

برای قرابت اول کتاب درسی بعد بعد قرابت هامون سبطی بعد از رو الگو تست بزن...ارایه اموزش سبطی تست هفت خوان...بقیه همون الگو ....درضمن دوتا انتشارات هستن الکی کتاب نمیدن خیلی سبز الگو چون درامدشون فقط فروش کتابه نه ازمون دارن ن کلاس پس خیلی خوبه که از کتب الگو خیلی سبز بهره ببیری دراخر اینکه افبا رو منم دارم تقریبا همه رو جز مخدومی دارم افبا با ریاضیش مخالفم چون فقط برای سطح بالاهاس سروش مویینی که یک نواخته اون مقدم نیاهم عجله داره وانگار سگ دنبالش کرده...ولی برای تو که ریاضیت قویه خوبه..فیزیکش هم که خدایی نظر ندم بهتره...اما داداش میخو محکم بکوب خود من از الان واسه ازمون گزینه دو که فک کنم مهرماه از اول شروع میکنه برنامه دارم رتبه خفن بیارم...تو درس خوندن حریص باش..داداش موزیکای بیخود گوش نده چه میدونم از این رپ جفنگیات سعی کن قبل خواب موزیک بی کلام گوش بدی از باخ یا هر هنرمندی..خیلیا میگن تابستون عمومی نخون اما مرد باش بخون جمع کن از مهر ببند ب تست وشک نکن بالا 90 میزنی جز ادبیات که سخت تره ...تو تخصصیام از مبتکران بخون تستای فار بزن ...اینم بدون تا جون داری تست بزن تا جووون داری حل کن سختاشم حل کن...درضمن دوتا ازمون موفق بشی رفیقات میان میگن ول کن بابا درس چیه ی دلال از پزشک بیشتر درمیاره ازاین حرفا میزنن تا عقب بیفتی ...دراخر سعی کن هدفت تو پزشکی مقدس باشه پز دادن پیش دخترا وپسرا نباشه دلت بسوزه واسه کسایی که بخاطر یه تزریق ونداشتن پول عزیزشونو از دست میدن ...هدفت مقدس باشه بخدا ازاونی که ازتو بیشترم میخونه جلوتری چون خدا عادله ومیفهمه...ودرنهایت اینم بدون صبوری تلاش مداوم مهمه یه کتاب داره فار که 170 صحفهس رتبه 5 کشوری ریاضی نوشته یکی که عین ماها بوده من خریدمش توام بخر بخون

----------


## Ali35

یه سوال بچه ها مهندسی کامپیوتر شریف گرایش نرم افزار زیر 100 میخواد؟ :Yahoo (13):

----------


## taha.kiyani

> یعنی نمیشه 15000 کشوری منظورمه ها ما تو سهمیه ایثار منطقه نداریما


چرا نشه اخه... من با همین ساعت مطالعه هدفم 2رقمیه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## pouyasadeghi

تو خود برنامه ام مشکلی نیست

----------


## raha..

برنامه تان مشکل نداره
اما دیروز هم گفتم واسه دندون خیلی باید کمتر از 15000 بشید

----------


## pouyasadeghi

> برنامه تان مشکل نداره
> اما دیروز هم گفتم واسه دندون خیلی باید کمتر از 15000 بشید


من سهمیه دارم برای قبولی دندون تو سهمیه باید زیر 15000 بشم

----------


## nima2580

> یه سوال با روزی هفت ساعت درس خوندن از تابستون می تونم به زیر  15000 هزار  کشوری برسم با سهمیه دندون  پزشکی قبول شم؟
> برنامه اینه
> 2 ساعت زیست
> 1.30 ساعت شیمی
> 1.30ساعت یک روز فیزیک یه روز ریاضی 
> 1 ساعت یه روز عربی یه روز زبان
> 1 ساغت یه روز دینی یه روز فارسی
> 
> منابع
> ...


سلام فک نکنم بشه چون هر روز فقط باید رو یه کتاب تمرکز کنی مثلا امروزشیمی فردا فیزیک
وگرنه تداخل صورت میگیره

----------


## nima2580

معدلت بالا باشه برنامت خوبه اما برای پایه ضعیف افتضاحه

----------


## pouyasadeghi

> معدلت بالا باشه برنامت خوبه اما برای پایه ضعیف افتضاحه


از چه لحاظ میگی

----------


## afshar

آموزش صفر تا صد برنامه ریزی کنکور 




مقدمات برنامه ریزی




10 نکته طلائی در برنامه ریزی




خرد کردن برنامه آزمون به برنامه روزانه؛همایش برنامه ریزی** 


برنامه ریزی به روش کیفی_ حجم بالا مطالعه در زمان کم

----------


## pouyasadeghi

> آموزش صفر تا صد برنامه ریزی کنکور 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> مقدمات برنامه ریزی
> 
> 
> 
> ...


پس دسته صاحب سایت با افشار تو یه کاسه هست مشاوره زمانی خوبه نتیجه اش مشخص بشه یعنی از مهرماه تو ازمون قلمچی

----------

